# Sorry, we ran into a problem. Please restart the video player.



## rlm (Aug 18, 2010)

Movie trailers will not play on PC, Mac using any browser.

You can play live TV, stream movies, but not play trailers.

This has been like this for a long time. 


Why can't DTV fix this?


Using DTV Player V3.9.0.
Adobe Flash You have version 25,0,0,148 installed

What is going on here!


----------

